# open sore



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

surely sounds like a hot spot...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wont hurt to treat it like one for a couple of days and see how it responds...


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

A couple months ago, Caleb had little (smaller than a dime) crusty bumps all over. If I picked them off, he had yucky oozing sores underneath. A couple seemed to get better after I washed them with hydrogen peroxide. Anyways, I took him to the vet and she did a scraping diagnosed it as a bacterial infection. She gave him antibiotics and it cleared it all up. She said that it was probably from him not drying all the way after a bath.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like a hot spot. First thing you need to do is clip the fure away from the spot. Then clean it up with Listerine. Then put a light dusting of Goldbond powder. Dont let it get all gunky. That gunky is the first sign that I ever see of a hot spot. Some people use a wet tea bag on it and that will help. They can grow overnight so keep an eye on it and if it gets bigger, you may have to go to the vet.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Poor Karma. What causes hot spots?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Poor Karma. What causes hot spots?


 
AKA moist dermatitis/eczema, they are actually a bacterial infection. Anything that irritates or breaks the skin, such as a dog itching at a spot that may not have dried thoroughly when wet, or that had soap not entirely rinsed, or that another dog was licking, can create an environment ripe for bacteria. Hot spots appear very quickly, and spread rapidly. The irritation itches and causes the dog to lick or scratch, further irritating it, creating a cycle of more itching and infection, and if left untreated can go into the deep layers of the skin. They are more common in dogs who are hypothyroid because the immune system is compromised, where a dog with a healthy immune system is less likely to develop them.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! Now there is another reason to go over your dog carefully on a daily basis...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What you describe is exactly what happened with my girl with her first hot spot. I thought it was tree sap, thick and gooey -- definitely a hot spot. And it spread quickly.

Do you have Gold Bond Extra Strength medicated powder? If you don't, go get some right now.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember Hooch talking about Gold Bond. I think he used it a lot...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hotspot. And in one of the most common areas. Listerine to clean and disinfect (and help dry). Dab it on with a cotton ball, and once dry, dust with Gold Bond powder - making sure that it's not packed on - that only allows it to get pasty underneath. A light dusting will dry and medicate while still allowing the air to get at it.


You can also do a search here on the Forum for hot spots - you'll find lots of advice, home remedies, etc.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gold Bond is like a staple in my home, especially in the summer when it's so warm and humid, and Daisy is wet a lot. I use it now as a preventative. Daisy hasn't had a hot spot in so many years. But if I notice she's biting an area alot, I'll put some gold bond on it right away. 

I think Daisy's hot spots were caused by a combination of things ... maybe she had an open wound (like a scratch) on her neck and she'd been swimming in a pond (full of bacteria, I'm sure). I used to keep her collar on back then and that's where she got her hot spot, along her neck. It spread to like 6 hot spots in a matter of a couple of days, that's when I discovered the Gold Bond. I was desperate, I didn't want her to be shaved  ... so I used the powder and the spots were under control within 24 hours and gone completely within a week. 

I swear by this stuff


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya, I thought it was tree sap - great - I was shocked to see how quickly that came about. One day all of a sudden it's there and she is scratching the spot. She and KD fight all the time and it's right where KD bites her leaving her fur and most likely her skin damp. It's hard to see the skin as you know and she does have a few little scabby like sores but they haven't developed into anything bad. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow because as stated there are two kinds of hot spots and I want to make sure this is treated. She is so sweet and loving - it's hard to know she may be in pain. Strange thing I noticed today she was looking at me a lot more and coming to me with her little wimper normally reserved for "I gotta go poop." I knew something was not right with her. So put listerene on it then let that dry and put gold bond? Won't the listerene burn her? thanks for all the help. I get a nervous wreck over these girls if something is wrong.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

alanckaye said:


> Ya, I thought it was tree sap - great - I was shocked to see how quickly that came about. One day all of a sudden it's there and she is scratching the spot. She and KD fight all the time and it's right where KD bites her leaving her fur and most likely her skin damp. It's hard to see the skin as you know and she does have a few little scabby like sores but they haven't developed into anything bad. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow because as stated there are two kinds of hot spots and I want to make sure this is treated. She is so sweet and loving - it's hard to know she may be in pain. Strange thing I noticed today she was looking at me a lot more and coming to me with her little wimper normally reserved for "I gotta go poop." I knew something was not right with her. So put listerene on it then let that dry and put gold bond? Won't the listerene burn her? thanks for all the help. I get a nervous wreck over these girls if something is wrong.


 
My dogs have never complained when Listerine is applied - you can dilute it 50/50 with water, if you want, but it works better full strength. Let that dry, and then lightly dust the area with the Gold Bond. The combination works very well.


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> My dogs have never complained when Listerine is applied - you can dilute it 50/50 with water, if you want, but it works better full strength. Let that dry, and then lightly dust the area with the Gold Bond. The combination works very well.


OK, thank you so much. I will give it a try - Karma is such a big baby, she is afraid of everything so this application will be a challenge, thank you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

A hot stop can be braught up by an ear infection allergies to fleas,& pestecides,dry or humid skin and over-licking!.
Priska is allergic to PESTICIDES and gets them,in between her toes!.I make sure to be careful before allowing her on grass!.When they swim,I dry them or live them outside to dry!.
The recipe of listerine and gold bond does work if treated at an early stage!.


----------

